# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  QUIZ @ 8.30pm 10/06/07

## TRUCKER

Next quiz night

----------


## canuck

Arg, I just realized that I cannot be there.  Sorry.  

Good luck with it TRUCKER.

----------


## sassylass

Doubt I'll be home in time, but have fun and don't let anyone rattle you Trucker  :Wink:

----------


## sassylass

so, what was the outcome of the quiz?

----------


## TRUCKER

Hi sassylass Wellies was 1st with 41pts  Highlander got 38pts Celtchicky got 22pts. It was a good laugh.

----------

